# (ID/UT) Yellow MH, mellow temperment



## id hntr (Mar 21, 2006)

Seaside's Casey Jones MH is available for stud. He is sired by NFC Deweys Drake of Moon River. His Dam is out of Lean Mac. Casey is an outstanding gundog. His offspring are proven upland and waterfowl machines. Price is $450 in southeast Idaho location and $550 in Utah location.
OFA hip Good
OFA elbow Normal
CERF clear
CNM clear
Thyroid normal
EIC carrier
no allergies
see www.snakeriverretrievers.com for more info or call 208-201-462eight


----------

